# Neue TKG-Novellierung 2005



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

Neben der Dialer-Problematik exitieren noch ein paar andere ungelöste (Entgelt oder Abrechnungs-) Fragen. Nunmehr soll es gesetzlich festgeschrieben werden, das der Teilnehmer als Vertragspartner des ISDN- oder Mobilfunkbetreibers in jedem Fall alle vorgelegten Rechnungen bezahlen muß. Es soll keine Differenzierung mehr zwischen Teilnehmer und Endnutzer (User) vorgenommen werden. Daraus ergibt sich eine direkte Beweislast für den Zahlungspflichtigen. Das es sich dabei um virtuelle Vorgänge handelt, mit einer sehr schwierigen Beweisführung bei möglichen Beanstandungen, sind dann "bedauerliche" Einzelfälle. Der Gesetzentwurf findet sich unter:
http://www.bmwa.bund.de/Redaktion/Inhalte/Pdf/TKG-AendG-2005,property=pdf.pdf
Man muß schon sehr genau lesen, ggf. mehrmals, um festzustellen, das die kundenrelevanten Formulierungen mehr oder weniger nur Placebo´s sind, da sie im konkreten Rechtsverfahren kaum zu beweiskräftig erbracht werden können.
Ach ja, die Preishöchstgrenze für Dialerverbindungen aus dem Jahr 2002, mit direkter Zahlungsverpflichtung für die betroffenen Teilnehmer, soll auch entfallen. Durch die fehlende Verfahrenskontrolle und wirklicher Aufsicht zur Mindesteinhaltung von stets belegbaren BGB-Vorgängen werden so künftig die Abzocker geradezu aufgefordert, sich immer neue Varianten auszudenken und den Millionen von Telefonkunden und Handy-Besitzern direkt in die Tasche zu greifen. Über eine interne (erhöhte)Interconnectionverrechnung profitieren vom Gewinn solcher Aktionen auch die seriösen Anbieter; je mehr je größer der Marktanteil ist. Von da ist also keine Unterstützung zu erwarten. Jetzt kann nur noch der Bundestag bzw. Bundesrat helfen. Dort geht es im März 2005 los und soll bis Ende Juni abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

*Mit dem neuen TKG wird alles nur noch schlimmer . . . .*

Stimt genau.

Es wurden zwar für die 0900/0190-Rufnummern und für einzelne Kurzwahlangebote (sprich SMS) die Grundlagen enger gefasst. Bei allen anderen Mehrwertangeboten sollen die Grenzwerte aus Mitte 2003 bzw. aus dem TKV-Entwurf 2004 relativiert werden. Über die neu im Entwurf  eingefügte Zugriffsoption "innovative Dienste" wird eine weitere Hintertür für unseriöse Anbieter eingerichtet.

Der Verband der TK-Anbieter mit den Industrielobbyisten auch vom BITKOM träumt immer noch von einer 50 EUR-Grenze (das waren mal 100 DM) für nur  e in e n  Anruf.  Über die jetzt gewählten Formulierungen wird unter aktiver Beteiligung der RegTP (auch Anhörung genannt), die selbst nicht irgendwas kontrollieren oder beaufsichtigen will und soll, den Kunden über immer weiter gefasste Tarifgrenzen in die Taschen gegriffen.
Durch den vermeintlichen Anruf eines Kleinkindes zur Mutter, wobei dieser "Versuch" möglicherweise auch noch wiederholt wird, oder die fehlerhafte Telefaxanwahl (die meisten Telefaxgeräte haben keinen Lautsprecher mehr) wird den Verbrauchern zwangsweise das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen. Das nennt man jetzt Eigenverantwortung bzw. mündige Verbraucher. Früher war das Telefon nur zum telefonieren da; nach dem neuen TKG wird es zum Abzockinstrument ausgebaut.
Neben den wenigen  wirtschaftlichen "Gewinnern" wird so legal eine Kostenfalle etabliert, da nur die allerwenigsten User überhaupt erkennen können was da eigentlich vor sich geht. 
Auch eine Form der Innovationsförderung.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

*Wird nicht der TK-Kunde vorsetzlich verladen . . .*

Wird der neue TKG-Entwurf 2005 mit dem gestern veröffentlichten Jahresbericht der RegTP für das vergangene Jahr verglichen

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/aktuelles/jb2004.pdf

ensteht der Eindruck, das der Regierungsentwurf des Wirtschaftsministeriums mit den TK-Anbietern auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgehandelt wurde. Durch die geplante Aufnahme von Kundenschutzaspekten direkt in das TKG relativieren sich naturgemäß die bisherigen Grundsatzformulierungen im § 45 des im Jahr 2004 neu verabschiedeten TKG. Mit dem "faktischen" Wegfall von gesetzlichen explizit abgesteckten Rahmenvorgaben, wie z.B. Sicherstellung der Genauigkeit und Richtigkeit der Entgeltabrechnung (Abs. 1) oder die formale Verpflichtung zur grundsätzlichen Verfahrensklärung, damit Kunden ihre Ausgaben überwachen und steuern können (Abs. 3, Ziffer 4) reduziert sich der Kundenschutz derzeit nur auf einige wenige Aspekte (vgl. § 45e-E) und läst andere Aspekte (z.B. Volumen- Block-, oder Ereignistarife) aussen vor.
Laut Aussagen der RegTP entfallen fast 50 % der Eingaben (Bericht 2004, s.3; 30,5 Entgeltfragen und 18,7 % Premiumdienste, incl. Dialer), die durchaus nur die Spitze eines Eisberges darstellen, nur allein auf finanzielle Rechnungsaspekte. Dabei ist davon auszugehen, nur ein Teil der Beanstandungen objektiv unbegündet sind. Folgt man den mehrseitigen Erläuterungen der RegTP, entspricht der spätere Anwendungsbereichs des TKG-Entwurfs 2005 in keinem Fall der erforderlichen Realität. Weiterhin ist hervorzuheben, das bestimmte rechtliche Maßstäbe aus der noch geltenden TKV-1998 im geplanten Gesetz entweder ganz wegfallen oder einer gewissen Beliebigkeit und Rechtsunsicherheit unterliegen. Beispielhaft soll im TKG-E festgeschrieben werden, das Tarife auch an anderen Stellen außerhalb der Amtsblätter der RegTP durch Anbieter vorgehalten werden können. Auf was soll sich den der TK-Kunde beziehen, wenn rechtlich durchaus zulässig, seine Erstrechnung erstmals auch noch nach drei Jahren (BGB-Verjährung) vorgelegt werden darf und somit zwangsweise zu bezahlen ist?
Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bzw. die für Kunden praktikabel nachprüfbare Qualitätsparameter. Auch hier lassen die Ausführung der RegTP auf S.89 und S.140 keine Interpretationsspielräume zu. Was muß denn erst passieren, damit gesetzlich tragfähige und praktikable Gesetzesformulierungen geschaffen werden, die sowohl den TK-Kunden und den seriösen Anbietern gerecht wird? Mit der beabsichtigten TKG-Änderung wird es nur noch schlimmer!
Eigentlich wäre genug Zeit vorhanden, die ganze Angelegenehit nochmals aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

*Die TK-Anbieter haben noch viel mehr vor*

Aus der aktuellen Stellungnahme des BITKOM  vom 11.02. wird ersichtlich

http://www.bitkom.org/files/documents/050210_BITKOM-Stellungnahme_TK-AenderungsG.pdf

was auf die TK-Kunden noch zukommen wird. Dem BITKOM gehen selbst die spärlichen Ansätze im neuen TKG-Entwurf noch zu weit. Im gleichen Atemzug erhebt er den absoluten Anspuch, für alle Kunden sprechen zu dürfen bzw. genau zu wissen was für die zahlungspflichtigen Teilnehmer ausreichend erscheint. Neben vielen bemerkenswerten Forderungen im alleinigen Interesse der TK-Anbieter wird u.a. wird eine beleglose Rechnungsstellung angestrebt, weil es für die Verbraucher so schön einfach ist. Nach dem Motto, wenn du deine Rechnung nicht sofort Online einsiehst, dann ist es dein Fehler. Nach Auffassung des BITKOM reichen in TK-Rechnungen nur Pauschalangaben, im Extremfall nur Entgeltsummen pro Dienstleistungsart. Online-Rechnungen lösen nur die Kostenprobleme bei den Lieferanten! Das dabei u.a. für Geschäftskunden möglicherweise zusätzliche Probleme auftauchen ist deren Sache.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56413
Wichtig erscheinen die potentiell erzielbaren Umsatzsteigerungen bei den verschiedenen TK-Anbietergruppen. Das im TK-Sektor durch die virtuelle Abwicklung ggf. grundsätzliche BGB-Rahmenbedingungen wegen der fehlenden Vorprüfungsmöglichkeit bzw. nachträglichen Beweisfähigkeit "ausgehebelt" werden, wird vorsetzlich in Kauf genommen. Hier spielen sicherlich nicht die geringen Cent-Beträge eine dominierende Rolle, sondern die ausbaufähigen "Machbarkeitsoptionen", die in Verbindung mit den immer noch steigenden Preishöchstgrenzen pro TK-Einzelvorgang, zwielichtige Trickser anlocken müssen. Bei diesem Ansatz ist es nur konsequent, dienstebezogene Preisobergrenzen ohne Verantwortung der RegTP zukünftig nur noch unter den Anbietern auszumachen. Der BITKOM-Standpunkt ist kaum verwunderlich, weil die zahlungskräftigsten Verbandsmitglieder von den wettbewerbsstärksten Netzbetreibern und Providern mit spezifischen Eigeninteressen gestellt werden. Gegenüber dieser geballten Interessenvertretung muß sich der Verbraucherschutz noch mächtig ins Zeug legen.
http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/491/8/36/index.html


----------



## A John (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Die TK-Anbieter haben noch viel mehr vor*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber dieser geballten Interessenvertretung muß sich der Verbraucherschutz noch mächtig ins Zeug legen.


Das Problem ist, das unsere Gesetzgebung immer mehr zur Auftragsabwicklung verkommt, in welcher diejenigen die Richtung bestimmen, welche die lukrativsten Beraterverträge und Versorgungsposten vergeben.
Das Wohl der Bürger und der Verbraucherschutz haben da relativ schlechte Karten.

Gruß A. John


----------



## RDO (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Die TK-Anbieter haben noch viel mehr vor*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das unsere Gesetzgebung immer mehr [...] verkommt [...]



Diese Ansicht kann ich zumindest für den Bundesgesetzgeber nicht teilen. 

Welche konkreten Änderungsvorhaben am TKG beanstandest du eigentlich - und warum?

G.v.d.O., Ralf


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wohl der Bürger und der Verbraucherschutz haben da relativ schlechte Karten.


Richtig ist jedenfalls, dass es keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt, Verbraucherrechte einzuschränken, um unaufmerksame Verbraucher den anonymen Neppanbietern in die Fangnetze zu treiben.

Dies ist umso ärgerlicher, wenn man sieht, dass zunehmend die Unerfahrenheit von Kindern ausgenutzt wird, um Neppdialerkasse zu machen. Unbewusst zahlungswillige Erwachsene werden langsam knapp, jetzt müssen Kinder die Umsatzrückgänge wettmachen.


			
				Google mit dem Suchwort 'malvorlagen' schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 5.510.000 für malvorlagen. (0,15 Sekunden)


Das ist ein Zuwachs im Januar von ca. 1.500.000 Seiten oder ca. 37,5%, und das bei verbesserter Mülltrennung in der Suchmaschine.

Google indiziert 8.058.044.651 Web-Seiten insgesamt. Auf jeweils ca. 1.500 Webseiten weltweit kommt eine deutsche "malvorlagen"-Dialerfalle, wenn man vereinfachend annimmt, dass die Seitenfülle stark überwiegend aus Schlepperseiten besteht.

Man ist beeindruckt, welche Bedeutung das harmlose deutsche Wort "malvorlagen" hat, wenn es scheinbar zu den häufigsten Worten des weltweiten Internets gehört.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## RDO (16 Februar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig ist jedenfalls, dass es keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt, Verbraucherrechte einzuschränken, um unaufmerksame Verbraucher den anonymen Neppanbietern in die Fangnetze zu treiben.



Das ist nicht richtig. Es gibt nahezu immer "gute Gründe" Verbraucherschutzrechte zu begründen oder zu erweitern oder eben wieder einzuschränken bzw. aufzuheben. 

Ich habe hier bisher noch keinen einzigen konkreten Anhaltspunkt gelesen, der die Ausgangstehese von einer (unzumutbaren) Beschneidung etwaiger Verbraucherschutzrechte stützt. 

Wodurch wird die Beweislastproblematik begründet, wieso sei die Preisobergrenze bei Dialern entfallen etc. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll - vor einem allgemeinen Aufschrei - diese Vorfragen zu klären?

G.v.d.O., Ralf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Mit dem neuen TKG wird alles nur noch schlimmer . . . .*



			
				knuut schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband der TK-Anbieter mit den Industrielobbyisten auch vom BITKOM träumt immer noch von einer 50 EUR-Grenze (das waren mal 100 DM) für nur  e in e n  Anruf.  Über die jetzt gewählten Formulierungen wird unter aktiver Beteiligung der RegTP (auch Anhörung genannt), die selbst nicht irgendwas kontrollieren oder beaufsichtigen will und soll, den Kunden über immer weiter gefasste Tarifgrenzen in die Taschen gegriffen.


Damit als monatlicher Rate könnte ich mir einen Fernseher, eine Waschmaschine oder vielleicht sogar einen Kleinwagen finanzieren. Die Hürde: ich muss erst meine Bonität nachweisen. Meinen Telekommunikationsanbieter scheint aber genau das nicht zu interessieren. Jeder Anschlussinhaber bekommt einen quasi unbegrenzten Überziehungskredit untergeschoben, auch wenn er nur telefonieren will...


----------



## A John (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Mit dem neuen TKG wird alles nur noch schlimmer . . . .*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Damit als monatlicher Rate könnte ich mir einen Fernseher, eine Waschmaschine oder vielleicht sogar einen Kleinwagen finanzieren. Die Hürde: ich muss erst meine Bonität nachweisen. Meinen Telekommunikationsanbieter scheint aber genau das nicht zu interessieren. Jeder Anschlussinhaber bekommt einen quasi unbegrenzten Überziehungskredit untergeschoben, auch wenn er nur telefonieren will...


Der Auto- oder Fernsehverkäufer geht ja auch ein wesentlich höheres Risiko ein. Er liefert eine Ware von nicht unerheblichem Wert.
Der Dialerdrücker macht mit seinen billig hingerotzten Schrottseiten selbst dann noch Gewinn, wenn er nur von jedem 1000sten Geld sieht.
Warum sollte er sich also für die Bonität seiner Opfer interessieren?

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Mit dem neuen TKG wird alles nur noch schlimmer . . . .*

Moment, HDUS spricht  vom Telekommunikationsanbieter  nicht vom "Contentanbieter" 

cp


----------



## A John (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Mit dem neuen TKG wird alles nur noch schlimmer . . . .*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, HDUS spricht  vom Telekommunikationsanbieter  nicht vom "Contentanbieter"


Schon. Aber es ist ja der "Contentanbieter", der das Geld für sein Angebot bekommt. Natürlich kassieren auch die Telcos mit. (Was denen sicher nicht unangenehm ist). Die reinen Verbindungskosten dürften dagegen kaum von Belang sein.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> . Die reinen Verbindungskosten dürften dagegen kaum von Belang sein.


So selbstlos kann das wohl kaum sein, wenn sogar das Grundgesetz geändert werden soll...
http://www.vnunet.de/netzwerk/article.asp?ArticleID=20050216004
http://www.reuters.de/newsPackageArticle.jhtml?type=economicsNews&storyID=673032&section=news


> 16.02.2005 - Der Branchenverband BITKOM möchte, dass IT-Unternehmensförderung als Staatsziel in das Grundgesetz aufgenommen wird. "Das Thema Innovation gehört nicht nur in die Parteiprogramme, es gehört in die Verfassung", forderte BITKOM-Präsident Willi Berchtold am Dienstag in Berlin. Berchtold reagiert damit auf eine Bilanz nach zehn Jahren IT-Politik.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2005)

*Bitte TKG-Entwurf 2005 genau lesen, auch wenn es schwerfällt*



> Das ist nicht richtig. Es gibt nahezu immer "gute Gründe" Verbraucherschutzrechte zu begründen oder zu erweitern oder eben wieder einzuschränken bzw. aufzuheben.
> 
> Ich habe hier bisher noch keinen einzigen konkreten Anhaltspunkt gelesen, der die Ausgangstehese von einer (unzumutbaren) Beschneidung etwaiger Verbraucherschutzrechte stützt.
> 
> Wodurch wird die Beweislastproblematik begründet, wieso sei die Preisobergrenze bei Dialern entfallen etc. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll - vor einem allgemeinen Aufschrei - diese Vorfragen zu klären?



Dem Mann kann geholfen werden.
Es geht im engeren Sinn nicht um die Beschneidung von Verbraucherrechten, sondern um die Relativierung bestimmter Verfahrensfragen, die im formalen Verbraucherrecht für den Bezug von Waren und deren Berechnung nicht mehr zur Anwendung kommen (können). Neben der Beweisbarkeit sind dies Aspekte wie Prüfung des Angebots, Kontrolle der Lieferung jeder Dienstleistung, aber auch Minderung, Wandlung und ggf. Rückabwicklung. Solange die Anbieter (bis auf zeitabhängige Tarife § 45e TKD-E) keinerlei Aufsicht für ihre Abrechnungsvorgänge unterliegen, hat es der beanstandende TK-Kunde sehr schwer, ggf. Abrechnungsfehler, Tarifirrtümer aber auch falscher Adressat oder willkürliche Rechnungsstellungen von Tricksern nachzuweisen. Beim Metzger muß jede Waage alle Jahre wieder geeicht werden. Für TK-Kunden gibt es noch nicht einmal eine irgendwie einsetzbare Form eines Entgeltzählers für virtuelle Dienste, damit von ihm selbst diesbezügliche TK-Vorgänge erfasst, gezählt oder sonstwie nachgeprüft werden könnten.

Der § 66d TKG-E bezieht sich nur auf 0900/0190-Dienste (Premium), d.h. alle anderen Zielrufnummern (O137, 011.., 012, 032.., uvm.) bzw. Diensteoptionen außerhalb eines zivilrechtlich begründbaren Legitimationsverfahrens mit separaten Abrechnungsabläufen werden also immer noch nicht abgedeckt.  Nach Absatz 3 des Entwurfes soll allerdings die RegTP davon abweichen können, wenn der Markt es erforderlich macht. Die RegTP unterliegt für entsprechende Entscheidung dann keinerlei Aufsicht mehr und ihre tarifausweitenden Verfügungen sind juristisch (wie, ohne konkret geschädifte Interessen?) nicht angreifbar. Es kommt halt nur darauf an, wer der RegTP dann die Feder führt.

Welche Argumente schon vorgetragen wurden, kann der Seite

http://www.tkrecht.de/index.php4?modus=4&submodus=1

bei der Stellungnahme der verschiedenen Interessenvereinigungen entnommen werden, die sicherlich auf ihren eigenen Internetseiten die jeweils aktualisierten Einschätzungen bzw. Eingaben an das Wirtschaftsministerium vorhalten. "Gewonnen" haben bis jetzt stets die TK-Anbieter.

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

*Ran an den nächsten Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*

So nun liegt auch das differenzierende Statement des VATM vor.

http://www.vatm.de/images/dokumente/stellung/2005/06.pdf

Obwohl sich der VATM im Gegensatz zum BITKOM sehr um eine ausgewogenen Darstellung bemüht, wird auch hier unmissverständlich deutlich ,dass er hauptsächlich die Interessen der alternativen TK-Anbieter im Auge hat. Beim BITKOM hat wohl in dieser Angelegenheit ein anderer das Sagen.
Bei den VATM-Ausführungen zu § 66i-E (Satz 3 ff, in der Version vom 16.02.05) wird das eigentliche Hauptproblem der TK-Branche hinsichtlich der Zahlungsverpflichtung und Verantwortlichkeit (Schriftform!) deutlich. In den seltensten Fällen ist der Endkunde (jetzt auch als Endnutzer definiert) formal mit dem Teilnehmer als Vertragspartner (mit eindeutiger Rechnungsadresse) identisch. Ob Ehepartner, Kinder, Freundin, Bekannter oder Mitarbeiter, Gast bzw. Unbefugter; spielt dabei keine Rolle. Der Ruf nach selektiven Netzzugangsfiltern (eine Rufnummernsperre wirkt wenn überhaupt nur beim Verbindungsaufbau nicht z.B. bei Call Transfer, Rückruf-Aktionen oder R-Gesprächen) wird ihm verwehrt, weil der VATM genau weiss was für Kunden sinnvoll ist. Qualifizierende Legitimierungsverfahren für jede kostenpflichtige TK-Nutzung außerhalb der reinen Verbindungsleistung verhindern nur die angestrebten Umsatzzuwächse auf Kosten einer ohnmächtigen und schweigenden Mehrheit. Sicherlich sind nicht die seriösen Anbieter das Problem. Aber ob Unkenntniss, Irrtum, sowie Abrechnungsfehler oder gar Missbauch ist letzlich nicht entscheidend. Die Teilnehmer soll mir ihrem Geld für alles gerade stehen, können aber selbst nichts wirklich kontrollieren oder beweiskräftig hinterfragen. Das muß doch Zocker auch für kleine Beträge anlocken. Hier macht es die Masse, selbst wenn nur jeder 100. oder 1000. Teilnehmer unbegründet zahlt.
Wohin die Reise geht, wird mit dem VATM-Hinweis auf den Begriff "Micropayment" unter § 45 h deutlich. Das die Teilnehmer ihre Ausgaben überwachen und steuern können (vgl. TKG-2004, § 45, Abs. 3 Nr. 7) ist ja schon aus dem neuen TK-Entwurf verschwunden. Hier ist das BMWA ganz im Sinne des BITKOM eingeknickt.

Wer also an praktikablen TKG-Änderungen interessiert ist, sollte *sofort* seine nächst erreichbaren  l o k a l e n Abgeordneten (Adresse unter www.bundestag.de) mit Hinweis auf die dringend aufzuarbeitenden Kundenrechte kontaktieren, damit diese ihre Fachkollegen für die TK-Novellierung, aber auch Kundenschutzaspekten, näher auf die Pelle rücken. Die TK-Novelle wird bis ca. Ende Juni im Bundestag und Bundesrat bearbeitet. Wenn nicht, dann zukünftig die Klappe halten und halt zahlen!


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

*Das neue TKG sieht aber gar nicht gut für Kunden aus*

Wer jetzt noch immer nichts kapiert hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Der TKG-Entwurf wird derzeit im Bundestag beraten und wird in der ersten Mai-Hälfte im Wirtschaftsausschuss diskutiert.

http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/052/1505213.pdf

Die TK-Anbieter konnten sich bis auf wenige Punkte durchsetzen. Die regelungen zur Rechnungsermittlung wird immer mehr den Anbietern überlassen. Das heute noch Nachprüfungsrecht (TKV)  kann zukünftig über Anbieterklauseln beliebig gestutzt werden; ganz besonders wenn bei "Erlebnisnummern" mehr als ein Anbieter am Vorgang beteiligt sein soll (ist). Die RegTP soll sich gemäß TKG als Aufsichtsbehörde zurückhalten. Sie wird nur noch gebraucht, um nochmals erhöhten Preisgrenzen auf Wunsch der Anbieter erneut heraufsetzen zu können. Dann haben es die Anbieter geschafft, die Telefonrechnung entgültig als zusätzliches Zahlungsmittel wie eine Bankkarte einsetzen zu können, allerdings ohne jegliche PIN-Codes und Bankenaufsicht. Armer TK-Kunde
Vorher werden selbst vorsichtige TK-User von Abzockern über R-Gespräche ausgenommen, weil jetzt ohne klare Durchführungsbedingungen alles erlaubt aber nichts wirklich überprüft werden soll.
Ich kann die Empfehlung nur unterstützen; bombardiert eure lokalen abgeordneten mit Anfragen und Hinweisen, befor hier Tatsachen geschaffen werden, die juristisch kaum mehr zurückgedreht werden können.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2005)

*Kaum noch durchsetzungsfähige Teilnehmerrechte vorhanden*

Die TK-Anbieter konnten sich bis auf wenige Punkte durchsetzen. 

Der Bundestag hat der nur marginal veränderten Regierungsvorlage inzwischen schon zugestimmt.

http://www.bundesrat.de/Site/Inhalt/Drucksachen/2005/0438-05,property=Dokument.pdf

Nun wird dieser Vorgang (438/05) dem Bundesrat zur Zustimmung vorgelegt. Sicherlich sind Fragen zur Preisansage und Preisangabe wichtig und für Kunden wesentlich. Die Frage nach einer wirksamen Aufsichtsebene durch die RegTP ist aber noch viel wesentlicher. Gerade weil die dortige Führung am liebsten alles allein den Marktkräften (in einem Oligopol; Ha Ha) überlassen will.
Noch viel schlimmer sieht es bei der nicht vorhandenen fortlaufenden Zertifizierungspflicht direkt bei den Netzbetreibern aus. Dies betrifft besonders die Abrechnungspräzision bei Entgelten außerhalb jeder Verbindungsleistung (3 Euro/min oder 30 Euro/pro Verbindungsdurchschaltung in Mobilfunknetzen) zu, die auch technischen Gründen kein Kunde selbst überprüfen kann. Ein anderer wird dazu ähnlich wie eine Eichung beim Taxameter oder Tanksäule nicht verpflichtet. Hier können die abrechnenden Diensteanbieter ohne jegliche Kontrolle schalten und walten wie sie wollen.  Ohne Vorgaben werden kundenseitige Entgeltbeanstandungen ins Leere laufen, weil auch die Gerichte nunmehr keine klaren Bezugpunkte mehr finden werden. Die bisherige Rechtssprechung ging von einer separaten TKV aus, die es jetzt idurch die neuen Regelungen im neuen TKG substituiert wurde.
Noch trauriger ist die nunmehr gesetzliche Zulässigkeit von R-Gesprächsabrechnungen die sich besonders gut für ein Abzocken von Millionen von Endkunden eignet, weil außer einem Eintrag in eine rechtlich
nicht näher beschriebene Sperrliste die Beweispflicht nunmehr beim zahlungspflichtigen Teilnehmer liegt.

Na denn Prost Mahlzeit für die nächte Runde von innovativen Abrechnungsformen.


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2005)

Das Thema geht erst einmal in den Vermittlungsausschuss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

*Die legitime Kundenerwartung liegt doch offensichtlichvor*



			
				Knuut schrieb:
			
		

> Noch viel schlimmer sieht es bei der nicht vorhandenen fortlaufenden Zertifizierungspflicht direkt bei den Netzbetreibern aus



Nach dem Vermittlungsausschuß sollen die Ergebnisse der TKG-Novellierungsüberarbeitung am 5.Sept. im Bundesrat und am 8.Sept. durch den Bundestag abgesegnet werden. Wer versucht den da in welchem Interesse hier noch kurz vor beabsichtigten Neuwahlen Fakten zu schaffen.
Wieso werden z.B. neutral formulierte Grundlagena kaum unterstützt ?

http://www.tkrecht.de/tkg_novelle/2003/material/050331_AG-E_Zwischenstatus.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

*Kurzfristige RegTP-Anhörung zum ONLINE-Billing bis zum 29.07*



			
				Knuut schrieb:
			
		

> Hier können die abrechnenden Diensteanbieter ohne jegliche Kontrolle schalten und walten wie sie wollen.



Erst wurden die tarifrelevanten Abstufungen in MWD-Zielrufnummern (0180 1, 2, 3 und 5, bzw. 0190 1, 2 bis 8 usw.) aus dem Monopolzeitalter  mit dem eigentlich klassischen ONLINE-Billing in die TK-Liberalisierung übernommen.

Dann wurde von der RegTP (jetzt neu unter dem Namen Bundesnetzagentur) klammheimlich ein OFFLINE-Billing akzeptiert, wodurch zum einen aus der der gewählten Zielrufnummer nicht mehr auf die spätere diesbezügliche Entgeltforderung (Tarifgrundlage) geschlossen werden kann und zum anderen für TK-Kunden für diese Servicenutzung keine Chance zur Rechnungsvorprüfung verbleibt. Das diese Abrechnungsoptionen selbstverständlich weiterhin von der regelmäßigen externen Entgeltzertifizierung ausgenommen werden sollen, versteht sich da schon fast von selbst. Jetzt erwartet die RegTP neue Argumente, damit das ONLINE-Billing über die Abschaltung der Rufnummerngasse 0190 hinaus erhalten bleibt!

nicht mehr aktueller Links zur BNetzA

Gleichzeitig wird aber von der RegTP/BNetzA für zahlungspflichtige Teilnehmer kein Handschlag getan, bereits existierende und offensichtlich schon netzübergreifend abgestimmte Entgeltsignalisierungsinformationen per Dekret anzuordnen. Es ist erstaunlich was alles im Sinne der angeschlossenen Kunden gehen könnte; wenn man denn wollte !

http://www.aknn.de/index.php/1508/0/

Und das obwohl die RegTP selbst von einer Einstufung zwischen niedrigen und hochpreisigen MWD-Angeboten (mit entsprechenden Gewinnanteilen für die TK-Anbieter) spricht. Aus dem Text der Mitteilung wird allerdings deutlich, von wem eine Stellungnahme erwartet wird. Hier kann trotzdem jedermann innerhalb der Frist Einwendungen oder Hinweise einreichen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

*So sieht leider die Zukunft auus . . .*



			
				Blacky schrieb:
			
		

> Hier können die abrechnenden Diensteanbieter ohne jegliche Kontrolle schalten und walten wie sie wollen.



Damit rechtlich keine weiteren Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten sind, sollen weitere tangierende gesetzliche Rahmenbestimungen im Sinne der mitverdienenden TK-Anbieter "angepasst" werden.
Dies geht deutlich aus einem Kommentar des BITKOM zum Entwurf des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes unter dem Stichwort Micropayment hervor.

http://www.bitkom.org/files/documents/Entwurf_RDG_09-04.pdf

Wer ist denn einer der größten Beitragszahler (anteilig zum anrechenbaren Fimenumsatz) des BITKOM?

http://www.bitkom.org/de/aktuelles/default_31909.aspx
http://www.bitkom.org/files/documents/050527_BITKOM-Stellungnahme_zum_Entwurf_RDG.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Die nächste TKG-Novellierung 2006 kommt bestimmt*

Kaum wurde die aktuelle TKG-Novellierung 2005 durch die Neuwahl zu den Akten gelegt, wird im BMWA schon über einen erneuten Anlauf in 2006, jetzt wahrscheinlich unter Stoiber, nachgedacht. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt es im 1. Quartal 2006 zur Neuauflage einer überarbeiteten Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV), allerdings mit identischen anbieterfreundlichen Inhalten aus dem bekannten TKG-Artikelgesetz von Juli 2005. 
Diese Vorgehensweise nennt man dort freie Marktwirtschaft zur Vermeidung einer Überregulierung bzw. weiter sonst aufgeblähten Bürokratie. Ob die Justiz dann flächendeckend weiterhin mit "Kleinstverfahren" behelligt wird, die dann irgendwann zu Grundsatzentscheidungen heranreifen, trifft dann eine andere öffentliche Kostenstelle.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12174


----------



## A John (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Ran an den nächsten Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also an praktikablen TKG-Änderungen interessiert ist, sollte *sofort* seine nächst erreichbaren  l o k a l e n Abgeordneten (Adresse unter www.bundestag.de) mit Hinweis auf die dringend aufzuarbeitenden Kundenrechte kontaktieren, ...


Was versprichst Du Dir davon?
Ich habe keine Lust irgendeinen Hinterbänkler nebst seiner "Privatsekretärin" zum Wochenende in ein Luxushotel einzuladen, damit er mir überhaupt zuhört.
Um Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung zu nehmen, braucht es finanzstarke Organisationen, die notfalls auch wirksame Druckmittel einsetzen können und v.A. permanent "am Mann" sind.
Dazu gehört auch, druckreife Gesetzesvorlagen in einer positiv stimmenden Umgebung ansprechend und überzeugend (= $) zu präsentieren.
Beispiele von Auto bis Zahnarzt finden sich jede Menge.
Es wird laufen, wie es immer läuft: Die Politik betreibt Auftragsgesetzgebung, deren krasseste Auswirkungen nach Jahren durch Mediendruck und hartnäckiges Prozessieren von Verbraucherverbänden  etwas gemildert werden.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Ran an den nächsten Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit das Klischee. Dennoch der Vorschlag von Jupp hat was. Die Wähler nehmen die auch sehr ernst, vielleicht mehr als Du denkst.
Die Lobby-Arbeit von Unternehmen wirkt nur, wenn der Abgeordnete den Eindruck hat, dass er sich, wenn er dem Vorschlag des Unternehmens folgt, nicht gegen seine Wähler stellt.


----------



## A John (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Ran an den nächsten Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit das Klischee. Dennoch der Vorschlag von Jupp hat was. Die Wähler nehmen die auch sehr ernst, vielleicht mehr als Du denkst.


Mag sein, 2 Wochen vor der Wahl vielleicht. Wenn sie mit Blümchen und Handzetteln durch die Fußgängerzone latschen und das blaue vom Himmel herunter lügen.
Dummerweise hatten wir gerade Wahlen und das Wählergedächtnis ist kurz. Aus den Medien, aus dem Sinn.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lobby-Arbeit von Unternehmen wirkt nur, wenn der Abgeordnete den Eindruck hat, dass er sich, wenn er dem Vorschlag des Unternehmens folgt, nicht gegen seine Wähler stellt.


Da kann sich der Abgeordnete ziemlich sicher sein. Der Weg eines Gesetzes durch die Gremien und Ausschüsse über Parlament, Länderkammer und  Vermittlungsausschuss ist für Außenstehende derart undurchsichtig, das jeder Beteiligte später sagen kann: Sorry, aber ich hab's versucht, musste mich aber leider der Mehrheit beugen.
Die - im Wortsinne - Verantwortungslosigkeit bezüglich ihres Handelns und die fehlende Amtshaftung auf allen Verwaltungsebenen tragen IMO ganz wesentlich dazu bei, dass Politik und Behörden so nachhaltig gegen Gemeinwohl und Bürgerinteressen handeln können.

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Ran an den nächsten Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit das Klischee. Dennoch der Vorschlag von Jupp hat was. Die Wähler nehmen die auch sehr ernst, vielleicht mehr als Du denkst.
> Die Lobby-Arbeit von Unternehmen wirkt nur, wenn der Abgeordnete den Eindruck hat, dass er sich, wenn er dem Vorschlag des Unternehmens folgt, nicht gegen seine Wähler stellt.


Also, ein wenig mehr als Klischee ist es schon. Ich würde soweit gehen, trotz der Vereinfachung, die A. John da bemüht, dass seine Beschreibung der real existierenden Politik verdammt nahe kommt. Und was den Abgeordneten die Wähler gelten, kann man derzeit bei der Regierungsbildung wunderbar beobachten: nämlich nichts. Es geht vor allem um Posten, Macht, Mammon, Partei. Das Volk, die Wähler und deren mehrheitliche Interessen kommen gar nicht vor. Nicht einmal an das Geschwätz des Vortages will man sich bei den Parlamentariern erinnern. Was insgesamt nicht wirklich wundert, angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Realität und die politischen Worthülsen, die seit langem unisono zur angeblichen Zustandbeschreibung verwendet werden, kaum etwas gemein haben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

*Ran an den neuen Abgeordneten, gejammert wird später*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg eines Gesetzes durch die Gremien und Ausschüsse über Parlament, Länderkammer und  Vermittlungsausschuss ist für Außenstehende derart undurchsichtig . . . .



Die Aussage ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch, aber einer der Grundlagen wie auch Vorteil einer Demokratie. Es ist immer einen Versuch Wert, wobei die Forderungen kurz und prägnant vermittelt werden sollten und möglicherweise mit einem Textvorschlag (siehe letze Seiten)

http://www.tkrecht.de/tkg_novelle/2003/material/050331_AG-E_Zwischenstatus.pdf

zu verbinden wäre. Weitere Mitstreiter sollten dann allerdings solche Initiativen unterstützten; aber auf keinen Fall den Sachverhalt mit eigenen Worten erneut beschreiben (jede weitere Begrifflichkeit verwirrt nur und dient der Gegenseite oder den Verhinderen als Totschlag- bzw. Bedenkenargument) oder gar an einzelnen Formulierungen mehr oder weniger kleinlich herum mäkeln.

Also packen wirs doch an und kontaktieren den nächst erreichbaren Abgeordneten aus der eigenen Region. Wer nicht Antritt, hat schon verloren. Es ist damit zu rechnen, das die jeweiligen Berichterstatter (d.h. federführende Bearbeiter des Novelleirungsvorgnges) der Parteien neu besetzt werden und somit sich neue Chancen in der Überzeugungsarbeit ergeben.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Jetzt aber ran an den eigenen Abgeordneten (MdB)*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also packen wirs doch an und kontaktieren den nächst erreichbaren Abgeordneten aus der eigenen Region.


Momentan läuft bis zum 31.01.2006 eine öffentliche Anhörungsfrist auf EU-Ebene, mit der Absicht, die national verbindlichen TK-Rahmenvorgaben bis Mitte 2006 zu überarbeiten. Zur ERINNERUNG: Diese Initiative hat erst die Liberalisierung am 01.01.1998 erzwungen.
http://europa.eu.int/information_so.../documentation/public_consult/index_en.htm#re  view

Die Bundesregierung (BMWI, Ref. VII) hat in diesem Zusammenhang deutlich erkennen lassen, das aus ihrer Sicht inhaltliche stärkere Regulierungsvorgaben ggf. Durchführungsregeln eigentlich überflüssig sind, da im virtuellen TK-Markt ja das allgemeine Verbraucherrecht ausreicht.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68172

Das bedeutet nichts anderes, dass in der beabsichtigten TKG-Novelle 2006 (die für 2005 ging ja aus Zeitgründen bzw. Neuwahl in die Hose) noch weniger gesetzliche Mindestvorgaben für die Abwicklung und Abrechnung von Mehrwertdienstrufnummer zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

*Abzocke im Mobilfunk demnächst legal*



			
				Blacky schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum wurde die aktuelle TKG-Novellierung 2005 durch die Neuwahl zu den Akten gelegt, wird im BMWA schon über einen erneuten Anlauf in 2006, nachgedacht.


Der neue TKG-Novelierungsentwurf 2006 ist da. Gegenüber dem Regelungsansatz 2005 soll jetzt die Mobilfunknutzung von vielen gesetzlichen Auflagen (Einzelentgeltübersicht, Filterungsverpflichtung für  Mehrwertdienstsperren bzw . SMS, etc.; jetzt nur noch für Telefon an festen Standorten) entbunden werden.
Höchstgrenzen für Mehrwerttarife sind nur für Premium Services (0900..) vorgesehen. Die restlichen Serviceangebote können ohne Zwangstrennung tarifieren was sie wollen, wobei demnächst sogar Kombinationstarife (Zeit und Ereignis zulässig sein sollen) über die TK-Rechnung eingezogen werden dürfen. Bei einer Realisierung über ein OFFLINE-Billing hat der Kunde am anschluß bzw. Endgerät keine eigene Tarifnachprüfmöglichkeit mehr.
Kommentierungsfrist beim BMWI bis 1.März. Das Gesetz soll noch vor der Sommerpause 2005 verabschiedet werden. Näheres unter
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69072
bzw.
http://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/Inhalte/Pdf/Gesetz/TKG-Aend-2006,property=pdf, bereich=,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

*Re: Abzocke im Mobilfunk demnächst legal*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> . Das Gesetz soll noch vor der Sommerpause 2005 verabschiedet werden.


 :gruebel:


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2006)

Mehr dazu auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=325


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*War es das mit dem TK-Wettbewerb schon ?*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> . Das Gesetz soll noch vor der Sommerpause 2005 verabschiedet werden.


.
Wohin die Reise 2006 gehen soll, kann einem EU-Papier des BMWi entnommen werden. Hierbei wird die Telekom als Naturschutzpark angesehen, wobei sich das Ministerium nur noch bei der einseitigen rechtlichen Begünstigung bzw. Förderung der Mobilfunkmonopolisten übertroffen hat:
europa.eu.int

Interessant sind dabei auch die Statements anderer Verbände und Institutionen aus Deutschland, die man in der TKG-Berichterstattung nicht immer so deutlich wahrnimmt.
europa.eu.int


----------



## TK-Insider (12 April 2006)

*Laut BMWi wirtschaftsfreundliche TK-Änderungen 2006*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Es geht im engeren Sinn nicht um die Beschneidung von Verbraucherrechten, sondern um die Relativierung bestimmter Verfahrensfragen, die im formalen Verbraucherrecht für den Bezug von Waren und deren Berechnung nicht mehr zur Anwendung kommen (können). Neben der Beweisbarkeit sind dies Aspekte wie Prüfung des Angebots, Kontrolle der Lieferung jeder Dienstleistung, aber auch Minderung, Wandlung und ggf. Rückabwicklung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUPP (25 April 2006)

*AW: Ran an den nächsten Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also an praktikablen TKG-Änderungen interessiert ist, sollte *sofort* seine nächst erreichbaren, d.h.  l o k a l zuständigen Abgeordneten (Wahlkreiszuordnung unter www.bundestag.de) mit Hinweis auf die dringend aufzuarbeitenden Kundenrechte im nächsten TKG kontaktieren, damit diese ihre Fachkollegen für die TK-Novellierung mit konkreten Hinweisen näher auf die Pelle rücken.



Es ist schon goldig, wie sich besonders nur die Abgeordneten der jeweiligen Opposition bemühen (ab Seite 23), mehr Licht in die dunklen Absprachen der aktuellen Regierungskoalition zu bringen.
http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/16/012/1601209.pdf
Immerhin ein ernsthafter Versuch im Parlament die Gesamtthematik, wenn auch am unvorteilhaften Einzelaspekt (asynchrone Terminierungsentgelte zu alternativen TK-Netzbetreibern), immer wieder zu hinterfragen. Wir brauchen noch viel mehr solche Aktivitäten unserer Bundestagsabgeordneten. Hier sollten verstärkt die erstrangigen MdB-Mitglieder im Wirtschaftsauschuß kontaktiert werden. http://www.bundestag.de/ausschuesse/a09/mitglieder.html
Mit einem regulatorisch geschützen VDSL-Netz der DT AG wird es ganz schnell mit den altenativen Wettbewerbern, weil kaputtsubventionierte Kampfpreise damit wahrscheinlich, zu Ende sein.


----------



## Jupp (14 Mai 2006)

*Kontaktiert eure lokalen Abgeordneten, oder Klappe halten*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beobachter (19 Mai 2006)

*TKG-Novellierung 2006 im Bundeskabinett verabschiedet*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesregierung hat jetzt endlich konkrete Schritte unternommen, um Verbraucher künftig besser vor dem Missbrauch von SMS, Abo-Diensten und dubiosen Dialern im Internet besser zu schützen.



Lieber Sascha,
es ist als unglücklich zu bezeichnen, dass aus deinem Einwand 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40549
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060518_01.php
nicht unmittelbar ersichtlich wird, das die Textformulierung im wesentlichen einer Heise Meldung entspricht:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73250
selbst wenn der Author identisch wäre.
Der Meldungsinhalt erzeugt beim "unwissenden" Leser möglicherweise durch die ersten Sätze den unvollständigen Eindruck, dass hier die Bundesregierung endlich die einseitige Bevorzugung der TK-Anbieter aufgegeben hat. Dies ist Mitnichten der Fall. Es wurde nach etlichen Monaten und Jahren nur den besonders dreisten Fehlentwicklungen entgegengetreten, wobei ein Kabinettsentwurf sicherlich noch kein endgültiges Gesetz darstellt. Hier werden die Verbandsvertreter auf der Anbieterseite sicherlich noch "arbeiten"! Einem Redakteur (ssu) mag man solche plakativen Formulierungen noch nachsehen. Nicht aber einer Hauptschlagzeile in einem einschlägigen Anwenderforum.

Bei den unklaren Entgeltermittlungsvorschriften stehen nicht die preisgüstigen Verbindungsentgelte, sondern die zunehmende Abwicklung von Dienstleistungen und Abrechnungen für TK-fremde Vorgänge im Vordergrund, die mit Beträgen (von rechtlich Dritten) von weit über 100 Euro pro Einzelvorgang (!) in der etablierten Telefonrechnung auftauchen dürfen. Trotz eines neutralen TKG-Ansatzes muss weiterhin eine weitere rechtliche Bevorzugung der nur vier Mobilfunknetzbetreiber festgestellt werden, für die formal immer mehr Ausnahmetatbestände vorgesehen sind, die heute noch geltende Praxis sind.
Allen TK-Anbietern im Festnetz und Mobilfunk ist gemeinsam, das mit der beabsichtigten TKG-Änderung von geschäftlichen oder privaten TK-Kunden jede monatlich vorgelegte Rechnungsforderung zu glauben ist. Bei virtuellen Abläufen, ohne separate Vorgangsbelege oder technisch eigenständige Erfassungsoptionen wie früher (TEKF, D-Kanal-Zählticks), haben die zur Zahlung herangezogenen Teilnehmervertragspartner keine eigene Möglichkeit mehr, besonders höherpreisige Entgeltforderungen inhaltlich wirklich unabhängig nachprüfen zu können. Ersatzweise Abhilfe würde eine gesetzlich zwingende, zeitlich wiederkehrende Zertifizierungsverpflichtung für alle abrechnenden TK-Anbietern schaffen, die aber im Entwurf nicht auf sogenannte Mehrwertdienstoptionen (weil keine reinen Verbindungsvorgänge!) aller Art anwendbar ist. Ähnlich eingeführte "Eichvorgaben" bzw. akzeptierte Grundlagen gelten z.B. für Tanksäulen, Taxameter, gewerblich genutzte Waagen, wobei zahlende Kunden derartiger "Zählgrundlagen" auch noch unmittelbar selbst einsehen könnten.
Formell eingeräumte Netzüberprüfungen nach vorgetragenen Entgeltbeanstandungen beziehen sich nur auf leitungsvermittelnde Sprachdienste (weil Verbindungsentgelte), wobei eine echte Tatsachenfeststellung bei involvierten Netzbetreibern durch plakative Ermittlungsvorgaben (Die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur verweist auf einen gesetzlich konkreterAuftrag) nur über gerichtlichen Instanzen erzwungen werden könnte, der für Betroffene mit erheblichen Beweisproblemen und beachtlichen Vorleistungsaufwendungen verbunden wäre. Bei Volumentarifierungen soll jetzt auch noch das BSI mit einbezogen werden. Nichts gegen das BSI, aber die beabsichtigte Zersplitterung der Verantwortung hat doch Methode. Viel besser wäre z.B. eine Unterstellung der nachrichtentechnischen Fachabteilung, übrwiegend aus dem ehemaligen BAPT in Mainz, direkt unter das Physikalisch Technische Bundesamt (PTB), welches ähnliche Kundengrundlagen im Strom, Wasser- und Gas-Sektor schon bearbeitet. Fatal entwickelt sich im sogenannten OFFLINE-Billing das der anzuwendenden Tarif erst während der Verbindung zu einem völlig unbestimmbaren Zeitpunkt und in einer vorher nicht bekannten Höhe festgelegt werden darf. Eine reine Ansage hilft hier nicht, wenn z.B. ein anderer Tarif in der späteren Rechnung verwendet wurde oder der Grund der Abrechnung nicht nachvollziehbar ausgedruckt wird. Es soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass der Tarif erst nach einnigen Minuten angesagt wurde, aber der gesamte Verbindungszeitraum, also rückwirkend in voller Länge berechnet wurde. Gesetzliche Tarifhöchstgrenzen sollen zudem nur auf eine einzige Rufnummerngasse (Premium-Services 0900) beschänkt werden, die  in der Zukunft (!) durch die Bundesnetzagentur in eigener Verantwortung noch weiter nach oben veränderbar würde. Leider sind im Gesetzentwurf nur sehr vage Einzelverpflichtungen (mit wolkigen Ausnahmegründen) enthalten, damit sich TK-Kunden alternativ durch auf Antrag einrichtbare Netzzugangsfilter direkt von Anfang an vor Abrechnungsfehlern, Abzockversuchen bzw. präventiv nicht gewollten Ausgaben schützen können.


----------



## TK-Insider (6 Juli 2006)

*Ber Bitkom macht sich Sorgen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Auf einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung des BITKOM wird selbst vom federführenden BMWi für die Überarbeitung des TKG nicht mehr bestritten, das die neuen gesetzlichen Regelungen "wirtschaftsfreundlich", d.h. im Sinne der TK-Anbieter ausfallen sollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jupp (26 Juli 2006)

*Das TKG kippt zum Vorteil der Anbieter und zum Nachteil des Wettbewerbs in der Fläche*



			
				TK-Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Die wirtschaftsfreundliche Tendenz der TKG-Novellierung reicht dem BITKOM als hauptsächlichem Interessenvertreter der Telekom (die anderen sind im VATM aktiv, die externen Dienstleister überwiegend im fst) immer noch nicht.
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75132



Leider hat sich der Bundesrat bzw. die diversen Fachausschüsse nicht ausreichend mit dem Thema befasst. Dmit verbleibt es bei unzureichenden regelungen für TK-Kunden und für einen weiteren Wildwuchs bei den Abzockermethoden. Wenn virtuelle Betrugsversuche besser beweisbar wären, sehe die Sache schon anders aus.
http://www.bundesrat.de/cln_051/Sha...d=raw,property=publicationFile.pdf/359-06.pdf
Weiterhin soll für die DT AG über den §9a TKG-Entwurf eine regulatorische Sonderbehandlung für ihren VDSL-Ansatz zuteil werden, die juristisch kaum mehr zu fassen ist. Damit kann die Bundesnetzagentur hier Prioritäten setzen, leider in die falsche Richtung, ohne sich dafür verantworten zu müssen.


----------



## Blacky (5 August 2006)

*Aushungern kleinerer und mittlerer TK-Anbieter ?*



			
				Jupp schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat sich der Bundesrat bzw. die diversen Fachausschüsse nicht ausreichend mit dem Thema befasst.
> Weiterhin soll für die DT AG über den §9a TKG-Entwurf eine regulatorische Sonderbehandlung für ihren VDSL-Ansatz zuteil werden, die juristisch kaum mehr zu fassen ist. Damit kann die Bundesnetzagentur hier Prioritäten setzen, leider in die falsche Richtung, ohne sich dafür verantworten zu müssen.


Langsam entsteht der Eindruck, das die inzwischen erkennbare Vorgehensweise bzw. entstehende Entwicklung in Richtung neuartiger Breitbandtechnologien bzw. NGN-Basiskonzeption auf Basis des neuen TKG-Novellierungsansatzes einer gewissen Logik folgt. Allerdings zum Nachteil sämtlicher kleinerer und mittlerer Netzbetreiber und wobei dadurch ein Oligopol zwangsläufig wird, welches nicht im Interesse der deutschen TK-Kunden sein kann (vgl. dazu auch: http://www.kein-dsl.de/forum/thread.php?postid=12899#post12899). Das haben sich die Strippenzieher im Hintergrund fein ausgedacht und die Führung der BnetzA macht hier auch noch bereitwillig mit! Oder sie hat immer noch keinen Plan wie der Wettbewerb wirklich abäuft, bzw. von den Strippenziehern gestaltet wird.


----------



## TK-Beobachter (26 September 2006)

*TKG 2006 jetzt im Bundestag; kontaktiert Abgeordnete oder Klappe halten*



Jupp schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich soll den Mobilfunkern vertrags- bzw. entgeltrechtlich noch mehr zu Lasten der TK-Kundentransparenz entgegen gekommen werden. Einschränkende Tarifregelungen gelten hauptsächlich nur für die Rufnumerngasse o900, nicht aber z.B. für 118xy (Ruf mich an). Da zusätzlich das OFFLINE-Billing nicht einer regelmäßigen Zertifizierung unterworfen werden soll, aber diesbezügliche Tarifkontrollen am Netzzugang (wegen fehlender Signalisierunggrundlage) technisch nicht möglich sind, müssen demnächst endgültig alle TK-Kunden alle Angaben in Providerechnungen glauben. Damit dürfte den Abzockern eine neue Spielwiese zur Verfügung stehen.


Nachdem die Regulierungsverfügung zum entbündelten Breitbandanschluß nunmehr veröffentlicht wurde, verdrängt trotzdem die weitere Diskussion zur endgültigen Formulierung des §9a die eigentlich unverzichtbare inhaltliche Erörterung von verbleibenden Kundenrechten in einer virtuellen Betriebsumgebung. Jedenfalls beschränkt sich im aktuellen Gesetzentwurf im Bundestages einige Regeln nur auf Premiumdienste (0900), allerdings mit tückischen Ausnahmeregelungen. Hier sollte z.B. über Abgeordnete und Ländervertreter noch mehr persönlicher Druck erzeugt werden.
http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/16/025/1602581.pdf
Argumentationshilfen sind ausreichend auf diesen Seiten zu finden!
Parallel angelaufene Aktivitäten auf EU-Ebene zur Stabilisierung zukünftiger Kundeninteressen oder gar Verbesserung formaler Anschluß- oder Netzzugangsbedingungen, als verbindliche Rechtsvorgaben für nationale TKG-Novellierungen, sehen auch nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend aus.
http://ec.europa.eu/information_society/policy/ecomm/tomorrow/roadmap/index_en.htm
Problematisch ist und bleibt eine praktikable Rechnungsprüfung aller vorgelegter Forderungen (auch SMS/MMS), die echten Möglichkeiten zur tatsächlichen Überprüfung aller entgeltpflichtigen Mehrwertdienstleistungen bis hin zum Micropayment, das eigentverantwortliche Erkennen von Abrechnungsfehlern (beileibe keine Ausnahmefälle) oder formal eingeräumte Nachprüfungsverpflichtungen bei den verschiedensten Anbieterkonstellationen sowie der Schutz vor vorsätzlichem oder provoziertem Abzocken (gerade bei immer höheren Entgeltgrenzen von 30 - 50 Euro pro Verbindung oder mehreren hundert Euro bei zukünftiger Kontaktierung eines Offline-Portals).


----------



## Black-Jack (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: TKG 2006 Anhörung im Bundestag (23.10.07)*



TK-Beobachter schrieb:


> Jedenfalls beschränkt sich im aktuellen Gesetzentwurf im Bundestages einige Regeln nur auf Premiumdienste (0900), allerdings mit tückischen Ausnahmeregelungen. Hier sollte z.B. über Abgeordnete und Ländervertreter noch mehr persönlicher Druck erzeugt werden.  -> Wo sind denn die Beschwerdeführer aus dem Forum !
> http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/16/025/1602581.pdf


Im aktuellen TKG-Novellierungsverfahren geht es in der Öffentlichkeit immer nur um den §9a (Verhältnis ehemaliger Monopolist zu seinen Konkurrenten bei "neuen" Märkten) und kaum um praktikabel anwendbare Verbraucherrechte. Schaut man sich die Liste der offiziellen Sachverständigen an, sieht sich der vzbv-Vertreter für Millionen von Kunden einer geballten Anbietermacht gegenüber. Die wissenschaftlichen Repräsentanten beschäftigen sich (in wessen Auftrag eigentlich?) hauptsächlich mit "akademischen" Wettbewerbsüberlegungen. Da bleibt für die Diskussion berechtigter Kundenpositionen nicht mehr viel Zeit:
http://www.bundestag.de/ausschuesse/a09/tagesordnungen/a09_020to.pdf


----------



## TK-Beobachter (23 November 2006)

*Bundestag will Kundenschutz im TKG begrenzen*



Black-Jack schrieb:


> Im aktuellen TKG-Novellierungsverfahren geht es in der Öffentlichkeit immer nur um den §9a (Verhältnis ehemaliger Monopolist zu seinen Konkurrenten bei "neuen" Märkten) und kaum um praktikabel anwendbare Verbraucherrechte.



Der Einsatz von einigen Forumsteilnehmern hat leider noch zu wenig gebracht. Die Diskussion um die nochmalige Änderung zum neuen § 9a im Sinne der Telekom, überlagert sämtliche legitimen Forderungen von TK-Kunden beispielsweise in Richtung einer tatsächlich realisierbaren Steuerung und rechnerischen Kontrolle aller vorgelegten Teilnehmerrechnungsrechnungsforderungen. Derzeitige Regelungsinhalte beschränken sich nur auf die reine Sprachtelefonie und höchstens auf die Rufnummerngasse 0900 (Premium-Services). Der Rest ist Freiwild für TK-Anbieter, besonders für Abzocker; bis zu einem gegenteiligen Urteil bundesdeutscher Gerichte.
Hier kann nur noch über eine Intervention über den Bundesrat, bzw. die eigenen Ländervertreter helfen, um diese gravierende Benachteiligung aller privaten und geschäftlichen Kunden zu stoppen. In einer NGN-Umgebung wird sonst rechtlich besonders finster.


----------



## Jupp (1 Dezember 2006)

*Rechtliche praktikable (Bürger-) Regelungen sind der Politik egal*



TK-Beobachter schrieb:


> Hier kann nur noch über eine Intervention über den Bundesrat, bzw. die eigenen Ländervertreter helfen, um diese gravierende Benachteiligung aller privaten und geschäftlichen Kunden zu stoppen. In einer NGN-Umgebung wird sonst rechtlich besonders finster.


Die Leute von Verbraucherschutz habe sich wacker geschlagen; wenn auch taktische Fehler nicht ganz zu vermeiden waren. Leider sind sie selbst zu wenig und ihre Kontrahenten fast übermächtig. Da hat jeder mittelgroße TK-Anbieter schon mehr Rechtsanwälte als Mitarbeiter (!), als die gesamte Bundeszentrale; wobei die lokalen Fachleute in den vz-Fachverbänden auch noch andere Themen abdecken müssen.
Durch die offensichtlich fehlende Untersützung, auch durch das Forum hier (penetrantes "Nachfragen" zu jeder sich bietenden TK-Fachverantstaltung, breit gestreute Leserbriefe sowei anschreiben an lokale MdB, uvm.), konnte die Strategie kaum aufgehen. Verbrauchs- und Bürgerinteressen haben ohne flankierende Unterstützungsmaßnahmen derzeit keinen Stellenwert.
Dabei adressieren die inhaltlichen Aussagen des vzbv nur die Spitze möglicher Fehlentwicklungen. Selbst das BMWi unterstreicht erreichte Rechtspositionen, die rechtlich (Etablierte Geschäftsmodelle mit Investitionsschutz) nicht so einfach zurückgedreht werden können:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81838
http://www.de.internet.com/index.php?id=2046522&section=Marketing-News

Sollte jetzt auch noch die EU-Kommission mit dem bisherigen kundenorientierten Richtlinienansatz in der ECNS-Überarbeitung ab 2009 auch noch umfallen, wird die virtuell dann entstehende Verfahrensrealität (Wer hat wann was genau bei wem auf wessen Rechnung zu welchem Preis bestellt und ist diese Leistung vereinbarungsgemäß -!- dort erbracht worden, wo sie laut Auftrag -!- von wem zu erbringen war) durch die normative Kraft des Faktischen (Partikuläre Ungerechtigkeiten oder Einwendungen von Einzelnen sind halt nicht zu vermeidende Kolateralschäden, die Richtung stimmt doch, sonst würden sich ja Massen beschweren oder "wechseln" -> Wohin in einem Monopol?) formalen Rechtsgrundsätzen irgendwann auch das bürgerliche Recht in diese Einseitigkeit drängen. Nach erster Prüfung der Antwortquellen ist leider festzustellen, das auch auf dieser Ebene so gut wie keine nachhaltigen Kundenvertreter zu entdecken sind. Irgendwann steckt auch der aktivste Verbraucherschützer im EU-Parlament auf; es scheint ja keinen TK-Kunden auf Dauer zu interessieren.
http://ec.europa.eu/information_soc...ion/public_consult/relevant_mkts/index_en.htm


----------



## Jupp (1 Dezember 2006)

*Rechtliche praktikable (Bürger-) Regelungen sind der Politik egal*



Jupp schrieb:


> Dabei adressieren die inhaltlichen Aussagen des vzbv nur die Spitze möglicher Fehlentwicklungen. [/url]


Wieso findet jetzt erst vzbv-Auffassung in den Medien entsprechende Resonanz?

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,451793,00.html
http://www.golem.de/0612/49248.html
http://www.portel.de/index.php?id=33&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=12887&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=1
http://www.silicon.de/enid/telecom_und_ip/23974

Zusätzlich soll ab 2007 für den Staat durch TK-Anbieter jede TK-Aktivität bzw. Kommunikationsvorgang für 6 Monate "auf Vorrat" gespeichert werden. Hier fordern die Ministerialen eine Genauigkeit, die sie TK-Kunden verwehren. Wäre ja für diese zu teuer und den Anbietern nicht zuzumuten.
Gegenvorschlag:
Bitte TK-Rechnungen vor Ablauf von sechs Monaten vorlegen, damit Beanstandungen über staatliche Berechtigte verifiziert werden können. Denn diese Stellen sind über jeden TK-Vorgang im Bilde und können ggf. als neutrale Instanz (Zeuge) recht schnell die Wahrheit zwischen Kläger und Beklagtem einwandfrei belegen. Vgl. Gesetzentwurf des Justitzministers:
http://www.humanistische-union.de/fileadmin/hu_upload/doku/vorratsdaten/de-recht/bmj_2006.11.pdf


----------



## Jupp (11 Dezember 2006)

*Wo bleiben denn hier die berechtigten Bürgerinteressen ?*



Jupp schrieb:


> Rechtlich praktikable (Bürger-) Regelungen sind der Politik egal


Ist das alles was bisher an offizieller Reaktion im politischen Berlin festzustellen ist?
http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/16/036/1603603.pdf
Wo bleiben sonstige Reaktionen auf politisch kurzsichtige Fehlentwicklungen ?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82329
http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2046712&section=Marketing-News
http://www.golem.de/0612/49390.html
http://www.portel.de/index.php?id=33&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=12999&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=1
http://www.silicon.de/enid/telecom_und_ip/24176

Dabei stehen die nächsten TK-Knaller auch schon vor der Tür:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82322
Oder werden über weitere rechtliche Veränderungen offensichtlich:
http://www.portel.de/index.php?id=33&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=13009&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=1
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82358

Soll die Bevölkerung jetzt mit parallelen Randaktivitäten "ruhig" gestellt oder vom Inhalt gravierender Gesetzesinitiativen abgelenkt werden ?
http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2046704&section=Marketing-News
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82315

Man wird den Eindruck nicht los, das ein Teil dieser bemerkenswerten Vorgänge einem bestimmten Drehbuch im Hintergrund folgen. Dann allerdings kaum im Sinne eines Rechtsstaates mit Augenmaß oder einer nachhaltigen Unterstützung von innovativen und vielfältigen Geschäftsideen, sowie der Förderung bzw. Etablierung eines freizügigen und fairen Wettbewerbs.


----------



## Black-Jack (25 Februar 2007)

*Siechtum der Telekom und Abzockgrundlagen geht unvermindert weiter*



Jupp schrieb:


> Man wird den Eindruck nicht los, das ein Teil dieser bemerkenswerten Vorgänge einem bestimmten Drehbuch im Hintergrund folgen. Dann allerdings kaum im Sinne eines Rechtsstaates mit Augenmaß oder einer nachhaltigen Unterstützung von innovativen und vielfältigen Geschäftsideen, sowie der Förderung bzw. Etablierung eines freizügigen und fairen Wettbewerbs.


Mit dem novellierten TKG glaubt die bundesdeutsche Politik doch tatsächlich sie könne im 10.Jahr des Wettbewerbs der Telekom z.B. mit dem § 9a weiterhelfen.
Damit wird aus Anwendersicht nur das Siechtum verlängert, bis im IP-Zeitalter mit entbündelten IP-Anschlußleitungen ausländische TK-Anbieter ihre Vorstellung von innovativen Diensten und Kundenservice vermitteln können.
Endkunden hatten doch nie eine echte Chance ihre Vorstellungen oder Erwartungshaltungen in einem intransparenten, reinen TK-Anbietermarkt durchzusetzen. Wer war denn den AGB-Klauseln der TK-Anbieter gewachsen und konnte sie wirklich im eigenen Interesse zumindest teilweise abändern?
Dieses rechtliche Ungleichgewicht äußerte sich doch auch bei den für Endkunden kaum verhandenen Möglichkeiten, sich gegen zweifelhafte TK-Geschäftsideen (Cold Calls, DSL-Portierungsschlampereien, Serviceausfälle weit über 24 Stunden, Mehrwertdienstabzockstrategien etc.) zu schützen.
Leider standen auch im novellierten TKG vom 18.02.2007 solche Aspekte nicht im Vordergrund. Erst recht nicht für Mobilfunkanbieter, die rechtlich weiterhin tun und lassen können was sie wollen:
http://www.bgblportal.de/BGBL/bgbl1f/bgbl107s0106.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue TKG-Novellierung 2005*

Glaubst Du, dass es sich hierbei um ein deutsches Problem handelt?
Ich nicht...


----------



## Observer (10 Mai 2007)

*NGN-Reise mit noch offenem Ausgang ? Kommentare zum BNetzA-Bericht*



Black-Jack schrieb:


> Mit dem novellierten TKG glaubt die bundesdeutsche Politik doch tatsächlich sie könne im 10.Jahr des Wettbewerbs der Telekom z.B. mit dem § 9a weiterhelfen.



Die noch viel gewaltigere Herausforderung bei künftig ggf. verdeckt  vorherrschenden IP-Betriebsbedingungen und die demgegenüber nur noch verbleibenden Einflussmöglichkeiten von Endkunden wird in den öffentlichen Kommentierungen zum IP-Abschlussbereicht der BNetzA deutlich.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...lekommunikation/IP-Zusammenschaltung_1xs.html

Die indirekt sich durch unklare -regularische- Rahmenvorgaben einstellende Forcierung eines Quasimonopols allerdings auch. Weiterhin volkswirtschaftlich uneinsichtige Priorisierung von Trassenvergrabeaktivitäten, bei gleichzeitiger Unverbindlichkeit hinsichtlich technisch belastbarer Geschäftsgrundlagen für innovative und vertauenswürdige Applikations- und Dienstleistungsangebote.

Die von der Bundesnetzagentur verfolgte Einseitigkeit wird zu Recht von einigen Stellungnahmen nachdrücklich beanstandet. Oder handelte die BNetzA mit politischer Rückendeckung? Dann wäre der Nimbus der Unabhängigkeit endgültig dahin.


----------



## unknown (18 Dezember 2007)

*BNetzA wie häufig bei Grundsätzen nur im Anbietersinne tätig*



Black-Jack schrieb:


> Dieses rechtliche Ungleichgewicht äußerte sich doch auch bei den für Endkunden kaum verhandenen Möglichkeiten, sich gegen zweifelhafte TK-Geschäftsideen (Cold Calls, DSL-Portierungsschlampereien, Serviceausfälle weit über 24 Stunden, Mehrwertdienstabzockstrategien etc.) zu schützen.
> [/url]



Leider mal wieder zu spät von einer neuen BNetzA-Anhörung zu künftigen Entgeltüberprüfungsoptionen erfahren. Hierzu arbeiten die Regulierungsbeamten wohl die neuen TKG-Paragrafen einzeln ab.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...mmunikation/Einzelverbindungsnachweis_4b0.htm

Mittels Verfügungen sollen mal wieder Rechtskonstruktionen nur im Sinne der TK-Anbieter zementiert werden. Entgeltforderungen für international ankommendes Rooming und kostenpflichtige eintreffende SMS als Ausnahmefall darzustellen (letzte Seite der mitteilung 939 aus 2007 vom 14.Nov.) ist eine bodenlose Frechheit!
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/11948.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: BNetzA wie häufig bei Grundsätzen nur im Anbietersinne tätig*



unknown schrieb:


> Entgeltforderungen für ... kostenpflichtige eintreffende SMS als Ausnahmefall darzustellen (letzte Seite der mitteilung 939 aus 2007 vom 14.Nov.) ist eine bodenlose Frechheit!
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/11948.pdf


[Sarkasmus]streiche: _ist eine bodenlose Frechheit_, ersetze durch_: war nicht anders zu erwarten_[/Sarkasmus]
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Chief (8 April 2008)

*Nächste TKG-Novellierung im Jahr 2008*



Black-Jack schrieb:


> Endkunden hatten doch nie eine echte Chance ihre Vorstellungen oder Erwartungshaltungen in einem intransparenten, reinen TK-Anbietermarkt durchzusetzen. Wer war denn den AGB-Klauseln der TK-Anbieter gewachsen und konnte sie wirklich im eigenen Interesse zumindest teilweise abändern?
> Dieses rechtliche Ungleichgewicht äußerte sich doch auch bei den für Endkunden kaum verhandenen Möglichkeiten, sich gegen zweifelhafte TK-Geschäftsideen (Cold Calls, DSL-Portierungsschlampereien, Serviceausfälle weit über 24 Stunden, Mehrwertdienstabzockstrategien etc.) zu schützen.



Das TKG-geht in die nächste Runde. Nunmehr sollen unter anderem die Verhältnisse in der Rufnummergasse 0180 gesetzlich neu geregelt werden. Aber nein, nicht im Sinne der Nutzer oder Endkunden. Unter dem Deckmantel einer Mobilfunktarifvorgabe soll auch hier ein OFFLINE-Billing-Verfahren eingeführt werden. Nachdem sich die Wettbewerbsgruppierungen mal wieder nicht einigen konnten, will sich die BNetzA bei der Moderation von einheitlichen Tarifvorgaben wohl strategisch davonstehlen.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/13079.pdf

Wenn man sieht wie die Anbietergruppierungen aufeinander einschlagen, scheint es hier entweder um beachtliches Umsatzpotential zu gehen oder um entscheidende Grundsatzfragen für die Zukunft. Wahrscheinlich beides. Klar wird aber mal wieder das Versagen bzw. die Untätigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur. Einige Stellenungnahmen weisen explizit z.B. bei illegalen Werbekosten daraufhin, das die BNetzA lange Jahre tatenlos zugeguckt hat. Manche Anbieter sind so dreist und behaupten, die BNetzA bzw. RegTP hätte überhaupt kein Recht bindende Zuteilungsregeln (1997 auf Basis TKG 1995) zu erlassen und diese durchzusetzen. Keine der Eingaben will allerdings ein OFFLINE-Billing. Warum besteht nur die BNetzA darauf und veranlasst das BMWi hier entsprechend gesetzlich vorzugehen. Die Konsequenz eines Low-Cost-Premium-Service sind so doch vorprogrammiert. Das erhöht sich der Druck auf die PReisgrenze im 0900-bereich usw. usw.

Bemerkenswert ist zusätzlich, das jetzt vom Justiz- und nicht Wirtschaftsminister ein Gesetzesentwurf eingebracht wurde, damit es geschäftliche Massenanrufern untersagt wird, ihre eigene Rufnummer zu unterdrücken. Damit quasi zugegeben bzw. nüchtern festgestellt, das mit Hilfe moderner TK-Optionen die anonyme Möglichkeit besteht, zweifelhaften Geschäftsmodellen, bis hin zu Abzockern, ohne wirklichen Teilnehmerschutz geltende Gesetze und deren Durchsetzung (UWG mit Verbot des Erstanrufes bzw. Kaltaquise) zu unterlaufen.
Solche rechtfragwürdigen Optionen haben aber immer noch nicht zu Aktivitäten geführt, im TK-Sektor eine bundesweite Gewerbeaufsicht mit Vorfeldermittlungsrechten (nicht passive KANN-Bestimmungen für die BNetzA) zu etablieren. Somit werden Kunden weiterhin mit höchster Billingung in ihren Basisrechten erheblich benachteiligt.

Von weiteren gesetzlichen Klarstellungen oder mehr Transparenz für Endkunden ist im TKG-Referentenentwurf 2008 nicht die Rede.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*Kaum Verbraucherfortschritte beiTKG-Novellierung 2008*



Chief schrieb:


> Das TKG-geht in die nächste Runde. Nunmehr sollen unter anderem die Verhältnisse in der Rufnummergasse 0180 gesetzlich neu geregelt werden. Aber nein, nicht im Sinne der Nutzer oder Endkunden. Unter dem Deckmantel einer Mobilfunktarifvorgabe soll auch hier ein OFFLINE-Billing-Verfahren eingeführt werden. Nachdem sich die Wettbewerbsgruppierungen mal wieder nicht einigen konnten, will sich die BNetzA bei der Moderation von einheitlichen Tarifvorgaben wohl strategisch davonstehlen.
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/13079.pdf


Nachdem das zweifelhafte OFFLINE-Billing in der 0900-Gasse zur Freude der Abzocker erst durch eine anbieterfreundliche Anwendungserweiterung durch die BNetza (Vfg. 34/2004; Ziffer 1 Buchstabe b sowie Absätze 3 bis 5) 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/11472.pdf
weit über die Inhalte des TKG 2004 salonfähig wurde, wird jetzt vom Bundeswirtschaftsministerium der Bundesnetzagentur die Verantwortung zugeschoben, so auch bei 0180-Rufnummern abzurechnen. Als Kompromiß wird dies für eine bestimmte Teilkennziffer wahrscheinlich werden.
http://www.bmwi.de/BMWi/Redaktion/P...erty=pdf,bereich=bmwi,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf

Nach Bewertung nächtlicher TV-Werbespots nach 23 Uhr kann gewettet werden, dadurch den Startschuß für einen LOW-Cost Premium Service gegeben zu haben. Für solche Angebote war doch ursprünglich die 0900-Gasse etabliert worden, oder nicht? Nachdem das Image von Premium-Diensten sich inzwischen der Grashalmhöhe angenähert hat, wird nun die nächste, bisher noch erfolgreiche Rufnummerngasse kaputt gemacht. Mal sehen ob z.B. der Versandhandel und die Hotline-Betreiber für Finanzdienstleister hier lebendig bleiben, oder u.a. Rosarote Dienste durch das bewährte Spiel zwischen mehrfachen BNetzA-Anhörungen und verniedlichenden Beschwichtigungsversuchen doch noch ihre Ziele (bzw. Umsatzchancen) erreichen.

Gleichzeitig ist das BMWI wieder einmal vor dem Mobilfunk eingeknickt, bei Entgelten für Feste-Kosten-Dienste endlich für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Wer für normale Gespräche vom Mobilfunk zum Festnetz für 3 ct/min oder über eine FLAT abwickelt, hat keine wirtschaftlich tragfähige Begründung für erhöhte Ablaufkosten, zumal sich die normalen 0180-Anrufverteileinrichtungen alle bei Festnetzbetreibern befinden.
Man wird wie in der Vergangenheit sehen, dass gerade beim zukünftig leider wahrscheinlichen OFFLINE-Billing in der Rufnummergasse 0180 wiederum die Mobilfunkanbieter die meiste Entgelt-Kreativität aufbringen werden.


----------

